# The Ultimate Prepper E-Library Thread



## Back Pack Hack

OK, people; Listen up! It's time to announce it: *The Ultimate Prepper E-Library is now up and running.* My ENTIRE digital library is now available for all you here at PF.

A while back I started a thread where I was uploading as many files as I could here to the forum. I had several issues doing it that way. First was issues with uploading files to a filesharing site that would only make them available for a limited time. So I went to uploading them directly here to the forum. The problem there was the site's 16mb size limit, and there were a LOT of .PDFs I had that exceeded this limit so they could not be included. Not to mention the time it was taking me to organize and upload all that. So let's just consider that thread dead.

A month or so ago I was made an offer I couldn't refuse: The opportunity to upload _everything_ to _one site_. And still maintain the file directory structure I keep all these on my various devices. So everything is all there, even those I couldn't upload before. I'll not mention the member here who stepped up and made this possible and let said member take the credit if said member so desires. _ But the site below IS a generous gift from this member! _ You will now have access to over 14,000 files that total 35gb. I doubt you'll find a more complete and comprehensive library anywhere else.

"OK," you're asking. "How much will it cost me?" Well, we have another member here who has been offering to copy his library in exchange for a donation to a GoFundMe page he's got running to help defer some of the medical expenses a family member of his has been incurring. 

*The only thing I ask is you make a donation to 'the cause', and you can do so here:*
https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney

*Please make a donation there, no matter the amount. Every little bit helps!*

So, enough of my rambling. Here it is:

The site is (This is a click-able link):
http://backpackhack.prepare-now.org/*http://backpackhack.prepare-now.org/*

The site is password protected to keep it from being trolled and crawled by search engines, bots and such..
The username is: *backpackhack*
The password is: *PrepperForums*

You will see a list of the various file folder headings. Each one has a title that refers to the content included. I'd say 99.895% of the files are .PDFs, with a few Excel files and one or two video files sprinkled about. PDF readers are like belly buttons: Every device and computer will have one. Some folders will have sub-directories, and some will even have sub-sub-directories.

You can pick and choose which file directories you want to download if you like, or you can set yourself up a bulk downloader and grab it all. Just remember it'll be *35gb*.

Here is a list of the 'topics' which will be listed on the site as folders:
Agriculture
Air Filtration
Alcohol
Algae
Alternative Energy
Anarchy
Angle Measurement
Animals and Livestock
Archery
Army Field Manuals
Astronomy
Automotive
Basketry
Batteries
Bearing Blocks
Beekeeping
Bicycle
Biodiesel
Biogas
Biological
Blacksmithing
Boats
Bricks
Bridges
Bugging Out
Building and Construction
Caching
Calendars
Candles
Carts
Cement and Concrete
Chain Saws
Charcoal
Cheese Making
Chemical
Children and Infants
Civil Defense
Civil Disturbance Mobs Rioting
Climbing Mountaineering
Clothing
Cold & Winter
Combat Warfare and Self Defense
Communication
Composting
Conservation
Conversions
Cooking
Co-operatives
Crafts
Dams
Dehydrators
Dental Care
Disabilites
Disaster Prepping
Diseases
Doctor
Dyeing
Earthquake
Education
Electrical
Electrolysis
Electronics
Electroplating
Emergencies
Engineering
Engines
Epidemics and Pandemics
Escape Evasion Camouflage Concealment
Explosives
Family Planning
Fencing
Fertilizer
Field Sanitation
Financial
Fire
Fire for Heat and Cooking
Firearms Ammo Marksmanship
Firewood
First Aid and Rescue
Fishing
Fitness
Flood
Food _ Procuring Preserving and Storing
Footwear
Foraging
Forestry
Fuel and Energy
Furniture
Gardening
Gasifiers
General
Generators
Geology and Geography
Glass
Glue and Adhesives
Gluten Free
Greenhouse
Hazardous Materials
Health and Nutrition
Heat & Summer
Heating and Cooling
Homesteading Pioneering
Hot Water
Hunting
Hurricane
Hydro Power
Hydroponics
Hygiene
Insects Arachnids
Inverters
Irrigation
Knives
Knots
Landslide
Leather Tanning
Leisure Reading
Lifting
Lightning
Locks and lockpicking
Machining
Magnets
Mass Casualties
Mathematics
Medical Health Hygiene and First Aid
Metals Gold Silver Nickle
Methane
Military Field Manuals
Militia Paramilitary
Miscellaneous
Mold Fungus Mildew Slime
Motors
Navigation and Mapreading
Nuclear
Organizational and Mobilization
Paint
Paper Making
Parasites
Pedal Power
Pencil
Pest Control
Pesticides
Pets
Phreak
Plants _ Medicinal Herbal Edible Poisonous
Plastics
Poisons
Pottery
Printing
PVC pipe
Radio, Scanners and Ham
Ram Pumps
Rebuilding Infrastructure
Recent Additions
Recipe Books
Recycling
Reference Material
Refigeration
Risk Assesment & Security
Roads
Rope
Sanitation
Sawmills
Scripture
Security Self Defense
Seismic
Self Sufficiency
Seperators
Sewing
Shelter
Skills
Snakes Amphibians Lizards
Soap
Soil
Solar
Steam
Stills
Stoves and Ovens
Sundial
Survival
Survival Preparedness Readiness Lists
Ten Commandments
Terrorism
Thunderstorm
Toilets
Tools
Tornado
Transportation
Trapping
Trees
Tsunami
Urban and City
Veterinarian
Village
Vinegar
Volcano
War
Washing Machines
Water
Weapons
Weather
Wilderness Primitive Living and Bushcraft
Wind Anemometer
Windmills
Wire
Wood
Worms


----------



## Denton

Very nice!


----------



## A Watchman

Nice work to all who participated. :vs_clap:


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Thanx for sharing all your hard work.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

.........


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper

I'm afraid I can't connect, I was going to check it out but it appears to be offline.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

It's working for me now. Maybe the site was down for routine maintenance.


----------



## stevekozak

That is really great!! How do you "set yourself up a bulk downloader"?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

JDownloader.org - Official Homepage


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bumpitty-bump!


----------



## gawntrail

New to the site. Awesome link. Great for building our own knowledge/library.

Thank you.


----------



## StratMaster

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

I'm gonna add another PDF I found last night. It's about purifying water. Lots of good, low-cost and easy methods are covered.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Thanks to the efforts of two other members here, the Home Power Magazine archive has now been added to the library.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

A bump......... and a plug for the cause:

https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney


----------



## txmarine6531

That's awesome! Thank you for sharing all that! This should be a stuck thread so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bumpitty-bump.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Egads.... two months without a bump! I'm slacking off.....


----------



## rebeltaz

I wanted to thank you for this and help bump it for you.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

OK, here's how to download the entire shootin' works:


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bump-a-roni.


----------



## whoppo

Website has been off-line for a couple of days while I migrate content to a new server. Should be back online now, but may be sporadically unavailable over the next week or two. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bumpity-bump-bump-bump.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Mid-March bump....


----------



## paulag1955

The site is asking for a user name and password?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

The username is: *backpackhack*
The password is: *PrepperForums

*They are case sensitive.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Like the car that just drove by my house:

*Bump... bumpy buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump bump bump ............. bumpity bumpty bump bump buuuuuuuuump buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump.........*


----------



## Back Pack Hack

View attachment 106265


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Don't know why, but it seems the site has disappeared.:sad2:


----------



## [email protected]

*Do you need help?*



Back Pack Hack said:


> Don't know why, but it seems the site has disappeared.:sad2:


Do you need help getting the site back up and running?


----------



## Back Pack Hack

[email protected]ail.com said:


> Do you need help getting the site back up and running?


It appears it's back up.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Wedrownik

Howdy! Thanks for such an amazing resource. 

Regarding the downloading - I tried using the application that was posted but it seemed that I would have to go through each folder. So I am using this instead: httrack - you can google it, as hacing so few posts I can't post links
HTTrack Website Copier 3.49-2 - HTTrack Website Copier - Free Software Offline Browser 

I pointed it at the root page and it's grabbing all the folders and subfolders and rebuilding the whole directory structure on my computer  

Thanks again!


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Big Boy in MO

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, people; Listen up! It's time to announce it: *The Ultimate Prepper E-Library is now up and running.* My ENTIRE digital library is now available for all you here at PF.
> 
> A while back I started a thread where I was uploading as many files as I could here to the forum. I had several issues doing it that way. First was issues with uploading files to a filesharing site that would only make them available for a limited time. So I went to uploading them directly here to the forum. The problem there was the site's 16mb size limit, and there were a LOT of .PDFs I had that exceeded this limit so they could not be included. Not to mention the time it was taking me to organize and upload all that. So let's just consider that thread dead.
> 
> A month or so ago I was made an offer I couldn't refuse: The opportunity to upload _everything_ to _one site_. And still maintain the file directory structure I keep all these on my various devices. So everything is all there, even those I couldn't upload before. I'll not mention the member here who stepped up and made this possible and let said member take the credit if said member so desires. _ But the site below IS a generous gift from this member! _ You will now have access to over 14,000 files that total 35gb. I doubt you'll find a more complete and comprehensive library anywhere else.
> 
> "OK," you're asking. "How much will it cost me?" Well, we have another member here who has been offering to copy his library in exchange for a donation to a GoFundMe page he's got running to help defer some of the medical expenses a family member of his has been incurring.
> 
> *The only thing I ask is you make a donation to 'the cause', and you can do so here:*
> https://www.gofundme.com/ZackVarney
> 
> *Please make a donation there, no matter the amount. Every little bit helps!*
> 
> So, enough of my rambling. Here it is:
> 
> The site is (This is a click-able link):
> http://backpackhack.prepare-now.org/*http://backpackhack.prepare-now.org/*
> 
> The site is password protected to keep it from being trolled and crawled by search engines, bots and such..
> The username is: *backpackhack*
> The password is: *PrepperForums*
> 
> You will see a list of the various file folder headings. Each one has a title that refers to the content included. I'd say 99.895% of the files are .PDFs, with a few Excel files and one or two video files sprinkled about. PDF readers are like belly buttons: Every device and computer will have one. Some folders will have sub-directories, and some will even have sub-sub-directories.
> 
> You can pick and choose which file directories you want to download if you like, or you can set yourself up a bulk downloader and grab it all. Just remember it'll be *35gb*.
> 
> Here is a list of the 'topics' which will be listed on the site as folders:
> Agriculture
> Air Filtration
> Alcohol
> Algae
> Alternative Energy
> Anarchy
> Angle Measurement
> Animals and Livestock
> Archery
> Army Field Manuals
> Astronomy
> Automotive
> Basketry
> Batteries
> Bearing Blocks
> Beekeeping
> Bicycle
> Biodiesel
> Biogas
> Biological
> Blacksmithing
> Boats
> Bricks
> Bridges
> Bugging Out
> Building and Construction
> Caching
> Calendars
> Candles
> Carts
> Cement and Concrete
> Chain Saws
> Charcoal
> Cheese Making
> Chemical
> Children and Infants
> Civil Defense
> Civil Disturbance Mobs Rioting
> Climbing Mountaineering
> Clothing
> Cold & Winter
> Combat Warfare and Self Defense
> Communication
> Composting
> Conservation
> Conversions
> Cooking
> Co-operatives
> Crafts
> Dams
> Dehydrators
> Dental Care
> Disabilites
> Disaster Prepping
> Diseases
> Doctor
> Dyeing
> Earthquake
> Education
> Electrical
> Electrolysis
> Electronics
> Electroplating
> Emergencies
> Engineering
> Engines
> Epidemics and Pandemics
> Escape Evasion Camouflage Concealment
> Explosives
> Family Planning
> Fencing
> Fertilizer
> Field Sanitation
> Financial
> Fire
> Fire for Heat and Cooking
> Firearms Ammo Marksmanship
> Firewood
> First Aid and Rescue
> Fishing
> Fitness
> Flood
> Food _ Procuring Preserving and Storing
> Footwear
> Foraging
> Forestry
> Fuel and Energy
> Furniture
> Gardening
> Gasifiers
> General
> Generators
> Geology and Geography
> Glass
> Glue and Adhesives
> Gluten Free
> Greenhouse
> Hazardous Materials
> Health and Nutrition
> Heat & Summer
> Heating and Cooling
> Homesteading Pioneering
> Hot Water
> Hunting
> Hurricane
> Hydro Power
> Hydroponics
> Hygiene
> Insects Arachnids
> Inverters
> Irrigation
> Knives
> Knots
> Landslide
> Leather Tanning
> Leisure Reading
> Lifting
> Lightning
> Locks and lockpicking
> Machining
> Magnets
> Mass Casualties
> Mathematics
> Medical Health Hygiene and First Aid
> Metals Gold Silver Nickle
> Methane
> Military Field Manuals
> Militia Paramilitary
> Miscellaneous
> Mold Fungus Mildew Slime
> Motors
> Navigation and Mapreading
> Nuclear
> Organizational and Mobilization
> Paint
> Paper Making
> Parasites
> Pedal Power
> Pencil
> Pest Control
> Pesticides
> Pets
> Phreak
> Plants _ Medicinal Herbal Edible Poisonous
> Plastics
> Poisons
> Pottery
> Printing
> PVC pipe
> Radio, Scanners and Ham
> Ram Pumps
> Rebuilding Infrastructure
> Recent Additions
> Recipe Books
> Recycling
> Reference Material
> Refigeration
> Risk Assesment & Security
> Roads
> Rope
> Sanitation
> Sawmills
> Scripture
> Security Self Defense
> Seismic
> Self Sufficiency
> Seperators
> Sewing
> Shelter
> Skills
> Snakes Amphibians Lizards
> Soap
> Soil
> Solar
> Steam
> Stills
> Stoves and Ovens
> Sundial
> Survival
> Survival Preparedness Readiness Lists
> Ten Commandments
> Terrorism
> Thunderstorm
> Toilets
> Tools
> Tornado
> Transportation
> Trapping
> Trees
> Tsunami
> Urban and City
> Veterinarian
> Village
> Vinegar
> Volcano
> War
> Washing Machines
> Water
> Weapons
> Weather
> Wilderness Primitive Living and Bushcraft
> Wind Anemometer
> Windmills
> Wire
> Wood
> Worms


@BPH, would you mind if i shared this with the Missouri MAG group i am a member of on Discord. Jim Costa has been helping us with MAG group organizational info.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Big Boy in MO said:


> @BPH, would you mind if i shared this with the Missouri MAG group i am a member of on Discord. Jim Costa has been helping us with MAG group organizational info.


Not at all.... it's posted for everyone to download, in part or whole.


----------



## Trihonda

I spoke to Back Pack Hack via PM, and he is to be commended for this potentially life saving (maybe even society saving) resource. I'm interested in getting a digital copy. My hope is that Back Back Hack might eventually get a zipped file (or two) of the entire library onto a Google (or share) drive. That way people could simply download one file (which could take a couple minutes). 

I've followed the advice ITT and am currently copying the website (using HHTrack), BUT at it's current DL/copy speed, it will be 3 weeks before it mirrors the website... I've been at it 19 hours, and I'm still on "A" alphabetically... I am normally patient, but with how things are going, I have no idea if we'll even have an internet in 3 weeks... I'd like to get this library sooner. 

At the current sizing of the library (35+gb), a normal free 15gb google drive account can't tackle this. Does anyone have this library and a google drive with enough space that would be willing to share this with me and others digitally (even if only hosting it a short time)? 

Thanks,
Trihonda!


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Trihonda said:


> ........ My hope is that Back Back Hack might eventually get a zipped file (or two) of the entire library onto a Google (or share) drive. That way people could simply download one file (which could take a couple minutes). ...........


I doubt a .zip file of 35gb of data would take just 'a couple minutes'.


----------



## Wedrownik

I don't believe it took me that long to download the whole library so part of the issue might be the speed of your internet and your machine. 
If it's a laptop make sure that it doesn't fo to some sort of power saving/optimization because that will definitely slow down your download.


----------



## inceptor

Trihonda said:


> I spoke to Back Pack Hack via PM, and he is to be commended for this potentially life saving (maybe even society saving) resource. I'm interested in getting a digital copy. My hope is that Back Back Hack might eventually get a zipped file (or two) of the entire library onto a Google (or share) drive. That way people could simply download one file (which could take a couple minutes).
> 
> I've followed the advice ITT and am currently copying the website (using HHTrack), BUT at it's current DL/copy speed, it will be 3 weeks before it mirrors the website... I've been at it 19 hours, and I'm still on "A" alphabetically... I am normally patient, but with how things are going, I have no idea if we'll even have an internet in 3 weeks... I'd like to get this library sooner.
> 
> At the current sizing of the library (35+gb), a normal free 15gb google drive account can't tackle this. Does anyone have this library and a google drive with enough space that would be willing to share this with me and others digitally (even if only hosting it a short time)?
> 
> Thanks,
> Trihonda!


It's much easier to have it on a thumb drive. The mail only takes a few days.


----------



## Wedrownik

Yikes! I'm going to say something that might get me in a bit of out water but here it comes. Great resource is available to you at no charge and you have to expend some effort to download it. The "mail takes only a few days" smells of the "have someone else do all the work and send it to me" attitude. Why? Because it doesn't get on the thumbdrive on its own. It doesn't pack itself in a bubble envelope on it's own. 
Hell, the thumbdrive hasn't bought itself and delivered itself to someone's house to get downloaded on it's own either. And then it didn't drive itself to the post office on its own.

Yes it takes some time to download. The original instructions left me feel lacking to I figured out a resource that worked a bit better, was more hands off after you started it and posted how I did it. Believe me, after you work for something, you appreciate it more then if it's a free handout....


----------



## inceptor

Wedrownik said:


> Yikes! I'm going to say something that might get me in a bit of out water but here it comes. Great resource is available to you at no charge and you have to expend some effort to download it. The "mail takes only a few days" smells of the "have someone else do all the work and send it to me" attitude. Why? Because it doesn't get on the thumbdrive on its own. It doesn't pack itself in a bubble envelope on it's own.
> Hell, the thumbdrive hasn't bought itself and delivered itself to someone's house to get downloaded on it's own either. And then it didn't drive itself to the post office on its own.
> 
> Yes it takes some time to download. The original instructions left me feel lacking to I figured out a resource that worked a bit better, was more hands off after you started it and posted how I did it. Believe me, after you work for something, you appreciate it more then if it's a free handout....


Some of us don't have the time and someone else has taken the time to do the research, compile it into a library and offer it at a reasonable price.

The same can be said about furniture. You can make your own at a small fraction of retail. Computers can also be built at a much smaller cost. The cost of components is all your out. It does take time though to make them into something useful.


----------



## Trihonda

Wedrownik said:


> I don't believe it took me that long to download the whole library so part of the issue might be the speed of your internet and your machine.
> If it's a laptop make sure that it doesn't of to some sort of power saving/optimization because that will definitely slow down your download.


I have lightening fast internet. Just upgraded to 400mbps service, but we routinely get much higher, even through wifi (just tested my phone and got 433mbps. However, I'm using our main desktop, and internet speeds are even faster there. Is there some other trick that I'm missing? I even went onto youtube for a HHTrack tutorial...

As to the speed of downloading a 35gb zip file, I imagine it will certainly take a number of minutes. I often download very large program zips from several patreon subscriptions via google drive. Never takes more than a few minutes. and I know these files are always multiple gigibites in size. Yes, 35gb might take a little extra, but not hours/days/weeks... EDIT: I did an online calculation and it would likely take a couple hours for 35gb. Sorry..

Honestly, I am a bit concerned. I'd just go with BPHs individual file download instructions, though it would take a while, but it'll be my birthday in a couple hours, and my wife has plans for me and the kids all day tomorrow. Then I'm off on a mandatory work trip for 4 days, and will not have time to spend hours at the computer transferring individual folders. I'm already freaking out about leaving the family for the better part of a week given what is going on, but I know my local peeps have my family's back. A resource library was one of my last preps needed...

Also edited to add, that I'm not opposed to buying a USB drive (with the library) and having it shipped for like $10-20. I even offered BPH to sponsor a year of google drive storage fees so he could host it for all.


----------



## Trihonda

Is there anyone interested/willing to copy their complete library onto a flash drive and sell it to me? Thanks.


----------



## Trihonda

Trihonda said:


> Is there anyone interested/willing to copy their complete library onto a flash drive and sell it to me? Thanks.


Well, I've been at this website copying thing for a while now... I left for a 5 day trip, and left my PC on while the HTTracker kept working. Unfortunately my computer must have rebooted at some point (or the host site blipped), and the program stopped... At least the program does have a feature where it will start back up where it left off if a copy job is interrupted. So I'm back at it without starting over. Currently at 9gb of 35gb... Slow and steady.

Still open to helping sponsor the posting of this to a google drive available for upload.


----------



## Trihonda

It’s been ten days overall of my PC trying to copy this website... only 13gb of 35gb of progress... at this rate, it’ll be a month.


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Wedrownik said:


> Yikes! I'm going to say something that might get me in a bit of out water but here it comes. Great resource is available to you at no charge and you have to expend some effort to download it. The "mail takes only a few days" smells of the "have someone else do all the work and send it to me" attitude. Why? Because it doesn't get on the thumbdrive on its own. It doesn't pack itself in a bubble envelope on it's own.
> Hell, the thumbdrive hasn't bought itself and delivered itself to someone's house to get downloaded on it's own either. And then it didn't drive itself to the post office on its own.
> 
> Yes it takes some time to download. The original instructions left me feel lacking to I figured out a resource that worked a bit better, was more hands off after you started it and posted how I did it. Believe me, after you work for something, you appreciate it more then if it's a free handout....


Have you heard of "Time is Money"? What value do you put on your time? Many people do not have the time to invest so they outsource.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Wedrownik said:


> Yikes! I'm going to say something that might get me in a bit of out water but here it comes. Great resource is available to you at no charge and you have to expend some effort to download it. The "mail takes only a few days" smells of the "have someone else do all the work and send it to me" attitude. Why? Because it doesn't get on the thumbdrive on its own. It doesn't pack itself in a bubble envelope on it's own.
> Hell, the thumbdrive hasn't bought itself and delivered itself to someone's house to get downloaded on it's own either. And then it didn't drive itself to the post office on its own.
> 
> Yes it takes some time to download. The original instructions left me feel lacking to I figured out a resource that worked a bit better, was more hands off after you started it and posted how I did it. Believe me, after you work for something, you appreciate it more then if it's a free handout....


Consider how much time it took me to collect all that information. Then organize it by topic. And wade through it finding duplicates. Hell, I probably spent 100 hours just finding all the different firearm manufacturer's websites and raiding their _Support_ page for instruction manuals.

Jez' sayin'.


----------



## Trihonda

MaterielGeneral said:


> Have you heard of "Time is Money"? What value do you put on your time? Many people do not have the time to invest so they outsource.





Back Pack Hack said:


> Consider how much time it took me to collect all that information. Then organize it by topic. And wade through it finding duplicates. Hell, I probably spent 100 hours just finding all the different firearm manufacturer's websites and raiding their _Support_ page for instruction manuals.
> 
> Jez' sayin'.


I agree. I can't say enough thanks to you two for taking the time to craft such invaluable resources. Should the SHTF, and we are thrust into a crazy world, libraries like these might mean the difference between survival (or not). I plan to keep a small laptop with these databases loaded on them, as well as several copies of them on flash drives in various places and members of our group. I can use solar power to keep the laptops up and running. EMP hasn't been much on my radar, but I'm even considering crafting a small faraday enclosure to fit my solar generator and a couple folding panels (along with all my comms and other small electronics gear).


----------



## Wedrownik

Back Pack Hack said:


> Consider how much time it took me to collect all that information. Then organize it by topic. And wade through it finding duplicates. Hell, I probably spent 100 hours just finding all the different firearm manufacturer's websites and raiding their _Support_ page for instruction manuals.
> 
> Jez' sayin'.


Oh I agree! That's why the "it takes so long to download it" where all you do is point a tool to grab the files kinda makes me scratch my head......

Many thanks again for all the work!


----------



## Wedrownik

MaterielGeneral said:


> Have you heard of "Time is Money"? What value do you put on your time? Many people do not have the time to invest so they outsource.


So how about the person having problems downloading reach out to the author and offer $ for a USB drive with everything on it? Because if anyone is to profit on this, it should be the author....


----------



## MaterielGeneral

Wedrownik said:


> So how about the person having problems downloading reach out to the author and offer $ for a USB drive with everything on it? Because if anyone is to profit on this, it should be the author....


Get bent. You another one of those liberal commies. Always something to bitch about.


----------



## Wedrownik

MaterielGeneral said:


> Wedrownik said:
> 
> 
> 
> So how about the person having problems downloading reach out to the author and offer $ for a USB drive with everything on it? Because if anyone is to profit on this, it should be the author....
> 
> 
> 
> Get bent. You another one of those liberal commies. Always something to bitch about.
Click to expand...

ROTFLMAO - let's see.... I wasnt the one bitching about it being too hard to get the files, I wasnt the one asking for others to do my work for them and I suggested that the person should reach out to the one who did all the work and offer $ to get a USB drive shipped to them with the files.... kinda hard to see where you got liberal commie out of all that.... might I suggest investing in some education before you throw insults that you do not understand? &#128578;


----------



## Trihonda

Wedrownik said:


> ROTFLMAO - let's see.... I wasnt the one bitching about it being too hard to get the files, I wasnt the one asking for others to do my work for them and I suggested that the person should reach out to the one who did all the work and offer $ to get a USB drive shipped to them with the files.... kinda hard to see where you got liberal commie out of all that.... might I suggest investing in some education before you throw insults that you do not understand? &#55357;&#56898;


Well, I was the one commenting about how long it was taking to DL the files.

However, the other stuff you mentioned couldn't be referring to me? Right? I never asked anyone to do my work for me.. And I did reach out via several PMs to offer to pay said person for a flash drive, AND I even offered to sponsor a year of Google Drive storage space to park these files for all the enjoy?

Hmmm.....


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Trihonda said:


> Well, I was the one commenting about how long it was taking to DL the files.
> 
> However, the other stuff you mentioned couldn't be referring to me? Right? I never asked anyone to do my work for me.. And I did reach out via several PMs to offer to pay said person for a flash drive, AND I even offered to sponsor a year of Google Drive storage space to park these files for all the enjoy?
> 
> Hmmm.....


They're already online for all to enjoy. I doubt putting them on Google Drive would make them any quicker to download.


----------



## Trihonda

Back Pack Hack said:


> They're already online for all to enjoy. I doubt putting them on Google Drive would make them any quicker to download.


I am very appreciative of all your hard work in putting this together. You are to be commended for making this valuable resource available to the community.

But I respectfully disagree with your point... seeing as there are like 200-500 file folders that need to be individually created, then clicked on and saved using the JDownloader program, I must respectfully disagree that clicking on a couple larger zipped files is nearly as time consuming. 

That all said, you've declined to do the google drive thing, and we all should respect that decision. I certainly respect your decision. It's your work, and your effort to put it onto a google drive). I didn't expect it, I just suggested it as an idea. It's all good.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Have you tried this?:

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...e-prepper-e-library-thread-3.html#post2042085


----------



## Trihonda

Back Pack Hack said:


> Have you tried this?:
> 
> https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...e-prepper-e-library-thread-3.html#post2042085


I am using that exact program to upload/copy the website. However it's a three-four week long DL. Even with my very fast internet. I can't get it to DL any faster. I'm half way done tho. &#128578;.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Have you actually tested your connection speed? There's plenty of sites that will do that for you for free. It could be your provider either isn't being truthful in their claims about the speed available to you, or they're throttling you after you reach a certain usage point.


----------



## Trihonda

Back Pack Hack said:


> Have you actually tested your connection speed? There's plenty of sites that will do that for you for free. It could be your provider either isn't being truthful in their claims about the speed available to you, or they're throttling you after you reach a certain usage point.


Oh the irony...

As I'd explained earlier, I normally get 440mbps, and that's just through my wifi. I'm using my desktop, which is directly connected to my modem. Its not the speed of my internet. it's very fast. If anything, it's the program, that is sorting through the website, slowly, and mirroring it. It takes a while, but I don't mind. It's just running in the background as I do other things. The world isn't coming to an end tomorrow, so I'm good.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Bumpity bumpity bump!


----------



## soyer38301

Rough railroad tracks? 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trihonda

Huge shout out to BPH for the library. It took some digital space navigation on my part, and some patience, but I was able to download the entire library. It’s a great resource, and could be a real life saver if the SHTF.


----------



## Back Pack Hack




----------



## Back Pack Hack

Ka-bump!


----------

